# Distance rod advice



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, so here's my situation. This summer I bought two casting reels and one casting rod (anybody beginning to get the drift here?). I currently own a SLOSH 30, a Penn 525 GS (not mag) and a 12' Beefstick casting rod.

I also have about $200 to spend on a new rod, which I will probably use with the SLOSH 30 because I get the impression that it is the better reel of the two.

I'm looking for something that is light, will throw 6-8 oz, is capable of handling large reds and sharks, and will last for awhile. I'm leaning towards one of the OM rods, but I figured I'd check here for advice first.

As for my casting ability, I'm mediocre. By that I mean I can cast 100 yds OTG pretty consistently.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Evan.
aka KFM23


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Well you said that you wanted it to be light, that pretty much rules the OM out. Don't get me wrong, I have 2 of them & love 'um. But they are NOT light. The OM CPS is a little lighter than the standard one, but they are not light. On the other hand, I just read somewhere that the CPS was on sale for like $99 which is a heck of a deal. In the $200 price range, the breakaway HDX might fit the bill a little better (that's what I want to get next).


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I wouldn't mind heavy, as long as it wasn't excessive. How heavy are the OM rods compared to something like the Tsunamis?

Also, I visited Carolina Outdoor Sportsman today and saw some rods I liked.

What are some opinions on the Tica T2 and the Daiwa Emblem series of rods? I looked at 11' versions of each rod, rated for 4-7 oz. Anybody got one and could offer some impressions?

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My mistake. Not Tica T2, the Tica UEHA TC2.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I find the OM Cape Point purdy darn light. Much lighter than the regular OM heavy.

Then again my other rods are an AS1509, Inferno and RS1569.

The CP is lighter than all but the Rainshadow. 

And the Rainshadow ain't much heavier.

That CPS willl throw 8oz and a brick. 

Great rod. Blows the Tica away. Ain't even close. 

I'd stay away from the Tica heavers all together.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The Okuma Solaris SS-C-1202MH-1 Lure Wt:3-8oz. great rod will handle those BIG Reds great bite detection. The Diawa Sealine Surf SL-SA 1002MHRB 3-6oz. I use both and love em.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

I'd sell it all...get a 525 mag and a 12' Loomis. You might even have some leftover dough to save for a future custom to add to your arsenal. If ya gonna do it do it right. I guarantee you will get more distance or i'll pay you one cent.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

When it comes to the weight of the rod you need to pick it up for your self with the reel on it then you will feel the weight and more importantly the balance of the rod. The OM are not really that Heavy with the CPS being the lighter of the 2. The Tica is not much lighter than the OM regular, which balances well with the SLOSH30.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I gotta agree with Dick Dog, A 525 Mag and a Loomis would be sweet But the reel alone will run you $150+,Not sure about the loomis but I would think it's more than $50  . That being said I would opt for the OM or the Okuma solaris. As far as the Diawa emblem rods, I owned 2, rated for 5-8oz, and trust me they are the most exagerated ratings I have ever seen. Those rods struggle with 5oz. My buddy BROKE his with a 150gr sputnik and an OTG cast, Halfway through the power stroke the thing exploded!  POW! so DO NOT believe that 5-8oz BS rating. Other than that they are awesome rods for 2-4oz.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For a reasonably priced rod that WILL throw 6-8 and bait with the best out there give the Breakaway HDX a look. I just got back from Hatteras and was pretty impressed with the way it cast and the way it handled a 100 + lb ray.

Tommy


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I looked at the HDX, and was quite impressed with it. Does it come in anything other than 13'?

Even more impressive was the OM Cape Points with the fuji clamp seats. Does anyone know if I can get them at the Bass Pro in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*rods*

I too also beached a carhood ray this summer but with the OM heaver ........ great rod and a little heavy (indestructable) are you planning on spiking it or holding it ....... 

man I just bought 2 rods tonight the Diawa Sealine Surf SL-SA 1002MHRB 3-6oz and Diawa Sealine Surf SL-SA 1002MHRS 3-6oz ..... casting model for me and the spin model for the Mrs ..... had them for $30 each plus $17 shipping on the pair ..... ebaby ....... clearence sale ..... they changed all the model names around this year ....... I paid for one this summer for more than I just got 2 tonight ........ the other is the Diawa Sealine Surf SL-SA 902MHRs 1-5 oz ..... It's a schweet little rig for spot, mullet, flounder and such and throws 3-4 oz's for a mile ...... super tough tip .......


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll mostly be spiking or have it in a holder for a king anchor rod. My main concern about the weight is for casting and balancing purposes.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

bass pro at Myrtle Beach has em all!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Kingfisherman it is an excellent anchor rod. Balance is not a problem.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Tommy nice seeing ya on da beach..*

Sorry I didn't run into ya the next day.. Next time down give my saltiga a whirl.. JAM


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

jam,

It was good to see you, man I turned around and you were gone....lol

I'll be on the island from Nov 12-19. I'd like to hook up with you and do some serious drummin. That daiwa does look sweeeet.

Tommy


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*That would be great..*

Off sun and mon and mainly pull all nighters out there... Would love to put some on da beach with ya.. Night after ya left whiles drummin bowed up big time new it wasn't a Drum :--| Put a six foot blk tip on the beach with the daiwa and my little penn mag.. Rods a good fighter as well as a good caster.. For a factory job its a very very impressive rod.. See ya in Nov. Good luck (not that ya need it) in shalloette(SP).. JAM


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the great advice, guys. I was down in MB this weekend and visited bass pro. My final decision?

I went with the OM Cape Point 11', 5-11 oz, and matched it with the SLOSH 30.

With my leftover money I bought a Shakespeare Ugly Stick heaver, 10' conventional with lots of backbone that makes an excellent king anchor rod.

My total, after buying the two rods and some rigging equiptment, was $247 and some change.

Sold my Beefstick for $20 to a guy on CG that snapped his Walmart special in half hooking a small shark, and have the 525 GS on the Ugly Stick.

As a side note: Never use Offshore Angler as main line on a casting rod. The line pulls and breaks when tied in a shocker knot. Lost three king anchors this weekend when the line broke just above the shocker.

Thanx again.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

barty b said:


> I gotta agree with Dick Dog, A 525 Mag and a Loomis would be sweet But the reel alone will run you $150+,Not sure about the loomis but I would think it's more than $50  .



Thanks BartyB but i gotta correct your math. I said sell it all then buy. 

He has..................... .................200
If he sells 2reels and rod...............200?
New 525mag...............................-150
New Loomis................................-250 ok he might have to go StCroix.

=0...guess he wont be getting that custom soon though.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Where can you find a new heaver loomis for $250? I think you need to add almost a bill, Bill.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

lipyourown is right its its 345


----------

